# New Home in Strovolos



## ianuxb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there,

Myself and my partner are moving to Nicosia in September and we have just been given our address (my work are sorting out and paying for out apartment). We have been told that we will be living in Vasilios Pavlou Street in the Strovolos district of Nicosia, but I cant for the life of me find it anywhere on the mapping/GPS sites online. 


Does anyone by any chance have any GPS details so I can find it on Google Maps? Alternatively, ANY information about the area would be greatly appreciated (i hear it is close to a nice park, and thats all I know at the moment!!)

Many thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi there!

GPS is rather new to Cyprus so you might not find much. Perhaps you could use a search engine and look for maps of Nicosia/Strovolos?

Sorry I can't be more help
Barbara


----------



## handsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Google Earth is your best bet (smallish download) for finding stuff in Cyprus. But I found this site with Strovolos on it -> Strovolos Map | Cyprus Google Satellite Maps


----------

